# some help with this...



## 18902 (Oct 10, 2005)

I have some questions on just what this could be. I always have had some issues with reflux and IBS but the past couple of weeks it has gotton worse. I have the pain below my sternum from 1/2 hour after I wake until I go to bed. The pain moves around in that area. It gets worse when I sit, and usually goes away once I stand or if I excercise I feel great. Weekends are better than weekdays. I have to say, I am under a tremendous amount of stress at work and it seems to get worse as the stress rises. In fact, 3 weeks ago when my manager was away for 2 weeks, I felt great. Now he is back and so is the ache and the reflux. Is this all related? Is the anxiety playing into this? ANy natural minerals or such to relieve anxiety. I am trying to change jobs and do not want to explain anxiety medicine on a drug screen.


----------

